
Poverty causing 'misery' in UK, and ministers are in denial, says UN official - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46236642
======
lifeisstillgood
>> He said the government was preoccupied with reducing welfare dependency

I have never understood this attitude - create good jobs and watch dependency
vanish is my assumption ...

